# lol cats



## Jeannine (Mar 30, 2012)

*not quite sure exactly where to put these so hopefully this section will do

i get a lol cats email every night and get a giggle out of them all

so thought i would share some with you 

*


















*and for the snakes lovers out there, came across this on another site, proud parents

*


----------



## Icarus (Mar 31, 2012)

hahaha!


----------



## Shaggz (Mar 31, 2012)

and not a single cat amongst them (good to see)


----------



## CaptainRatbag (Mar 31, 2012)

Here is a pic of my cat wearing his tin-foil hat, to keep the brainwashing mind control rays from frying his brain :shock:




Every time he walks past the snakes enclosures, they all watch him and lick thier lips. He has no idea that the snakes want to eat im (if they could fit him in) hehehehehe


----------



## snakeluvver (Mar 31, 2012)




----------



## Jeannine (Mar 31, 2012)

:lol: *i have lol cats but decided on this lot first 

nice cat captain, aww hes cute snakeluvver
*


----------



## daniel.g (Mar 31, 2012)




----------



## Jeannine (Mar 31, 2012)




----------



## CaptainRatbag (Mar 31, 2012)

Hey snake luvver.... is that what they call a lounge lizzard? hehehehehe cute

Yea Jeannine, he is a russian blue. He sits and watches the snakes watching him..... he makes that funny noise cats do (like when they look at a bird outside the window) and while he is deep in concentration, I give him a nip/pinch (trying to immitate a snake tag) and he hits the ceiling :lol:

Its almost as much fun as the laser pointer up the wall..... hehehehehe


----------



## daniel.g (Mar 31, 2012)




----------



## CaptainRatbag (Mar 31, 2012)




----------



## Jeannine (Mar 31, 2012)

*currently our youngest cat has restarted his obsession with our bird, twice today hes been caught swinging off the cage, cheeky sod

daniel *:lol:


----------



## vampstorso (Apr 1, 2012)




----------



## Jeannine (Apr 1, 2012)

:shock: *eww spider, i dont throw shoes at them, i do however teach them to swim in a frothy white liquid*


----------



## Gruni (Apr 1, 2012)




----------



## pretzels (Apr 1, 2012)

LOL captain ratbag my sister does that to our two burmese cats too. they hate her soooooo much its hilarious!!


----------



## Jeannine (Apr 1, 2012)

:lol: *love those photo's 

some people have great imaginations 
*


----------



## Gruni (Apr 9, 2012)




----------



## Stompsy (Apr 9, 2012)




----------



## Gruni (Apr 9, 2012)

I know they aren't all cat ones but I had to share.... :lol:


----------



## Stompsy (Apr 9, 2012)

I could post heaps more but a lot have the f word and I don't think they'd be allowed


----------



## JUNGLE-JAK (Apr 9, 2012)

is there any mods online? lol


----------



## snakeluvver (Apr 9, 2012)




----------



## Gruni (Apr 9, 2012)




----------



## Jeannine (Apr 12, 2012)

*love them all *:lol:


----------



## Kitah (Apr 12, 2012)

First of all: 





NOW


----------

